# windowmaker broken



## nedry (Feb 7, 2017)

Hello I just tried to install  windowmaker  but it cant find the online source download:

```
root@testbsd:/usr/ports/x11-wm/windowmaker # make install
===>  License GPLv2 accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for windowmaker-0.95.7_2
===>   windowmaker-0.95.7_2 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> WindowMaker-0.95.7.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://windowmaker.org/pub/source/release/WindowMaker-0.95.7.tar.gz
fetch: http://windowmaker.org/pub/source/release/WindowMaker-0.95.7.tar.gz: No error: 0
=> Attempting to fetch http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/WindowMaker-0.95.7.tar.gz
fetch: http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/WindowMaker-0.95.7.tar.gz: No error: 0
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-wm/windowmaker
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-wm/windowmaker
root@testbsd:/usr/ports/x11-wm/windowmaker #
```


----------



## nedry (Feb 7, 2017)

Its working again now


----------

